# ممكن مساعدة في حساب سرعة تدفق الماء .



## hamedmohd (8 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 

اخواني عندي خزان ماي سعة 800 جالون ماء .
موصول بانبوب كما في الصورة المرفقه قطره 40 سم 
مستوى الماء ثابت مهما كان مستوى التصريف
الخزان مفتوح من فوق .
بغيت اعرف كم راح يكون سرعة الماء عند الخروج من الفوه تحت اذا كان ارتفاع الخزان 10 متر .

اذا ممكن طريقة الحساب لانه مخي قفل و ما قدرت احسبها .


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (8 يناير 2011)

استعمل مبرهنة bernoulli

احسب ونعطيك الجواب


----------



## hamedmohd (8 يناير 2011)

قصدك مبدا برنولي .. اللي هو القوة = المساحة × الضغط
كيف احسبها ها المشكله انا اقلو صارلي اسبوع احاول احلها موب فاهم شي .. شكلي ببني الخزان و بشوف السرعه 

لانه المطلوب لازم اوصل سرعة تدفق الماء الى 5 م/ث هل هذا ممكن بدون مصخه بالاعتماد على كمية الماء المخزن و ارتفاع الخزان ؟

لانه اخوكم خريج ثانوية عامة قبل 5 سنوات و ما اتذكر شي عن المعادلات و غيرها و احتاج الى بناء هذا الخزان و قبل يمكن اقدر اوفر بيزات لاني بدون استخدام الالمضخه الكهربائية ايصار سرعة الماء الى السرعة المطلوبه .
وشكرا .


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (10 يناير 2011)

أخي الكريم , بارك الله فيك...

يجب عليك فهم المطلوب منك اولا ثم تحليل المعضلة لإيجاد الطريقة المثلى لحلها ثم حساب النتيجة...

باستخدام مبدأ أو مبرهنة برنولي ....

1/2ρV2 + ρgz + p = ثابتة بين نقطتين من التيار السائل المتصل...بالنسبة للسوائل الغير قابلة للضغط...
مع
ρ الكتلة الحجمية للجسم السائل وهي ب Kg/m3
ٍV سرعة السائل عند كل نقطة....m/s
ًz أفصول النقطة المعنية بالحساب.m
g الثقالة 9.81 m/s²
p الضغط النسبي عند كل نقطة ....

بين نقطتي الدخول وخروج الماء اتخذ لك نقطتين ثم احسب السرعة عند المخرج...

أعانك الله وسدد خطاك


----------



## hamedmohd (10 يناير 2011)

سعد أبو صهيب قال:


> أخي الكريم , بارك الله فيك...
> 
> يجب عليك فهم المطلوب منك اولا ثم تحليل المعضلة لإيجاد الطريقة المثلى لحلها ثم حساب النتيجة...
> 
> ...



مشكور اخوي على الرد الكامل و الجميل و ان شاءالله الحين خلال ها اليومين برسم المخطط الكامل للخزان و ببني مجسم صغير منه و بسوي الحسابات و شكرا على القانون و معاني الحروف .


----------

